# In Search of US-Germany Tax Preparer



## Überling (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello all. My wife (German citizen) and I (US citizen) recently retired to Konz, Germany from the US. We’ve worked our way through the long bureaucratic journey to get me residency, and now it’s pretty much complete except for finding someone to deal with our taxes. We’re hoping to find someone who is very familiar with and able to do both the US and German taxes (which is mostly investment income). Can anyone recommend a (reasonably priced) firm or individual?

Many thanks,
Derek


----------



## Catherin2201 (11 mo ago)

Hey Derek,

I know an accountant/tax advisor who specializes in expatriates. He helped me with an awful tax advisor who did more damage before... he is knowledgeable and works totally remote. Do you want me to give his contact information to you?
Best,
Catherin


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You can use the "Coversations" system (actually a "private message" feature) here on the forum to exchange this type of information. Click on your avatar in the upper right corner of the screen and you'll get a drop down menu that includes the option for "Conversations."


----------



## Überling (Mar 18, 2021)

Catherin2201 said:


> Hey Derek,
> 
> I know an accountant/tax advisor who specializes in expatriates. He helped me with an awful tax advisor who did more damage before... he is knowledgeable and works totally remote. Do you want me to give his contact information to you?
> Best,
> Catherin


That would be nice, Catherin. I do have someone lined up, but I’m not convinced he’s a good fit, so suggestions are still welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Catherin2201 (11 mo ago)

Hey there, 

oof, tell me about it. I will send you a private message with his info in a second.


----------

